# Push stick choices and safety



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

I posted up some push "shoes" in the project section. Someone just commented that about 40 yrs ago a cabinet maker gave him the idea of using an awl as a push stick. He said he's been using it since then. He asked if it was a good or bad habit. I'm thinking not good. Less control and not safe because| of the metal. Seems like the wood could still pivot under the awl and bind between the fence and blade too. I'm thinking that if you have to ask if it's safe, it's probably not. What say you?


----------



## oldwood (Dec 29, 2014)

I agree on all your points.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

NO! NO! NO! First, there is a SHARP metal blade, spinning TOWARD the table saw user at an average speed of TEN miles per hour. (A little fact I learned several years ago) A TS blade having teeth, it is designed to EAT things. Second, there is a long, sharp, pointed object being pushed TOWARD, or INTO if you like, the spinning blade. How in Hell anyone thought this was a GOOD idea is incomprehensible. Talk about an accident WAITING to happen. Anyone following this practice almost HAS to have a cool nickname, like "Lefty", "Stubby", "Squint" or some such. This would only be acceptable in a cartoon, with predictable results.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> NO! NO! NO! First, there is a SHARP metal blade, spinning TOWARD the table saw user at an average speed of TEN miles per hour. (A little fact I learned several years ago) A TS blade having teeth, it is designed to EAT things. Second, there is a long, sharp, pointed object being pushed TOWARD, or INTO if you like, the spinning blade. How in Hell anyone thought this was a GOOD idea is incomprehensible. Talk about an accident WAITING to happen. Anyone following this practice almost HAS to have a cool nickname, like "Lefty", "Stubby", "Squint" or some such. This would only be acceptable in a cartoon, with predictable results.
> 
> - olegrump


TEN? Try 100 mph.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

THIS IS MY PUSH STICK/BLOCK i find for myself i have the best control in this style :<))
takes a super genius to use an awl or a nail LOL


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

I agree with the OP. I think an awl would be just only slightly better than using your hands.


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

Tony, Yes … I'm going to steal your idea!

Chuck, NO! Just NO!

Hey! Just joined site and new to thinking seriously about woodworking… EVEN I KNEW THAT!!!! GEEZ!


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I like it. *Good performer*!
The handle keeps your hand high enough out of the way, 
the foot is long which helps hold down the material good, 
and the boot at the end has good length.



> THIS IS MY PUSH STICK/BLOCK i find for myself i have the best control in this style :<))
> takes a super genius to use an awl or a nail LOL
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> THIS IS MY PUSH STICK/BLOCK i find for myself i have the best control in this style :<))
> takes a super genius to use an awl or a nail LOL
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


I seem to have a very similar one that is my go to now


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

My biggest concern, one I just ran into this week, is cutting a bevel on a vertical piece and holding that against my tall vertical fence. 
I have yet to come with what I feel as a safe method to hold and push the work at the same time.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I like to use screwdrivers for push sticks and then drink them after work.

Just kidding, I drink them before work and use awls for push sticks.


----------



## theart (Nov 18, 2016)

> My biggest concern, one I just ran into this week, is cutting a bevel on a vertical piece and holding that against my tall vertical fence.
> I have yet to come with what I feel as a safe method to hold and push the work at the same time.


Maybe something like a tennoning jig?

And I can't imagine pushing with anything metal. All of my push sticks have hit the blade at some point.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Take a look at this.


----------



## YesHaveSome (Sep 10, 2017)

I dont like any device resembling a push stick. I only use my GRR-Ripper, Microjig push block, and a homemade one similar to the one posted above. I want as much surface area on the piece as possible.


----------



## FloridaCracker (Mar 28, 2017)

We just picked up a saw stop. Now we have push sticks similar to shown above. Metal into a saw blade is metal out of a saw blade and stuck in the wood wall behind or above you if your lucky


----------



## FloridaCracker (Mar 28, 2017)

We just picked up a saw stop. Now we have push sticks similar to shown above. Metal into a saw blade is metal out of a saw blade and stuck in the wood wall behind or above you if your lucky


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

I have Grrippers too, but these are what made.


----------



## MSquared (Aug 20, 2018)

There 'ya go! All (but one, obviously) good ideas! That's why I joined LJ…


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*theart*, I have a tennoning jig but I was cutting a 15° bevel on a 36" board and my jig would have run of the end of my saw.
My first thought was a router bit but the closest I had was 11.25° and if I do this again I will buy a 15° bit!
Definitely an easier way to go!


----------



## theart (Nov 18, 2016)

> *theart*, I have a tennoning jig but I was cutting a 15° bevel on a 36" board and my jig would have run of the end of my saw.
> My first thought was a router bit but the closest I had was 11.25° and if I do this again I will buy a 15° bit!
> Definitely an easier way to go!
> 
> - oldnovice


Now I see what you mean. I think the last time I did something like that I clamped a long featherboard to the table with a block underneath it to reach right over the blade.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

One of the first stories I ever read about table saw accidents was about a girl who was used to using a screw driver as a "splitter" when the wood closed up on the far side of the blade. As she passed the screwdriver to a friend, she accidentally dropped the screwdriver. The screwdriver was thrown out of the blade, struck the girl, and she was killed.

You can draw your own conclusions as to whether you'd use an awl as a push stick.

I'd not do it.


----------

